# removing grips



## the tinker (Feb 14, 2015)

I am not sure how many of you do this, but I always remove even the most stubborn grip by taking a 7/8 s open end wrench, place it over the handle bar, flat side evenly tight against the end of the grip[ important to be flat and evenly placed against grip] 2 or 3 hits max and even the most stubborn hardest grips pop off without damage.    I put a small piece of electric tape on the inside edge of the open end wrench so the handle bars dont get scratched by the wrench.
 an old timer showed me this years ago . If the grips are really petrified, I tap lightly, but firmly.   and rotate the wrench a little evenly distributing the wrench against the face of the grip.
Of all the grips I have taken off I have only  taken a chunk outta one coke bottle grip because I got careless and did not keep wrench even.   Try it, 3 hits, its off!


----------



## catfish (Feb 14, 2015)

I usually try to get a little WD-40 in between the grip and the bar. Let it sit for a day or too, and try to turn the grip on the bar. Should break it free.


----------



## Crazy8 (Feb 14, 2015)

Insert toothpicks on each side of the grip insert hole.  Soapy hot water for about an hour.  Always works.


----------



## 56 Vette (Feb 14, 2015)

So far, I've had really good luck inserting a very small flat blade screwdriver on the top of bar under grip and a squirt of fantastik into the gap and within 5 min it twists right off. Joe.


----------



## Jeff54 (Feb 14, 2015)

Rubbing  alcohol. Slip a small screwdriver or anything small and long enough you can wedge in,, drip some rubbing alcohol in give it a few minutes add more if needed, comes right off, and no residual junk to clean out later 5 maybe 10 minutes at most is all it takes. . WD 40 works too, but you've got to get that oil out of the rubber later if you do. While Rubbing alcohol evaporates and leaves no residue.

Of course if your grip has hardened and could potentially crack,, tinker's method, if you're extra careful, whatever you use to grab the outer grip is cushioned as to not scratch it, .. I'd be there too. "Smack, Pop!, twist, and done"


----------



## JChapoton (Feb 14, 2015)

I do what the op said. Works every time. has never taken more than 5 minutes for both sides. Never damaged anything.


----------



## texas biker (Feb 14, 2015)

I've always used an air compressor to slide grips on and off bicycles and motorcycles. Just spray the air at grip and pocket if air surrounds rubber.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 14, 2015)

I used to try everything, then a friend told about an easy trick if the grips have a hole in the end. Put your air nozzle in one grip and your finger over the hole in the opposite grip. Apply air and one will shoot right off, and it usually frees up the other grip. If not, use a rag or something to block the hole in the bars and repeat the procedure on the other side. Takes less than a minute. I've done this with cracked and crusty grips and not damaged a grip yet.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Feb 14, 2015)

My typing is just too slow.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 14, 2015)

texas biker said:


> I've always used an air compressor to slide grips on and off bicycles and motorcycles. Just spray the air at grip and pocket if air surrounds rubber.




Ditto,Best and least destructive way.Takes only seconds.


----------



## rickyd (Feb 20, 2015)

I cracked one using air.


----------



## vincev (Feb 20, 2015)

A shot of WD40 between the bar and grip.A minute or so and it slides right off.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 20, 2015)

I soak in boiling water to soften and loosen the rubber, than with rubber gloves on I twist them off.
Chris


----------



## mike j (Feb 20, 2015)

I like the hot water method myself.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 20, 2015)

vincev said:


> A shot of WD40 between the bar and grip.A minute or so and it slides right off.




Exactly what I do.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 20, 2015)

rickyd said:


> I cracked one using air.




It must have been ready to crack regardless. The air method is very gentle on the grip,used it countless times. I used all of the above mentioned methods 'till I bought a compressor 20 + years ago. Nothing beats it.


----------



## fatbike (Feb 20, 2015)

Heat gun works the best, softens the power enough to crack the seal then twist, and sometimes a little help with even pressure of a crescent wrench. Never fails.

Never slip a thin screw driver to apply WF 40, you can split the grip....


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 21, 2015)

PCHiggin said:


> It must have been ready to crack regardless. The air method is very gentle on the grip,used it countless times. I used all of the above mentioned methods 'till I bought a compressor 20 + years ago. Nothing beats it.




I agree...until I used air,it was a painful chore. ..


----------



## lgibster (Feb 27, 2015)

bikesnbuses said:


> I agree...until I used air,it was a painful chore. ..




Air works every time.  I work as a volunteer at a place where they redo donated used kids bikes into bikes kids can come get for free.  We use the air trick and have taken off some pretty stuck grips this way without ever damaging a single grip.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 27, 2015)

I take a flat head and slide it under the open end of the grip take then insert the straw of the wd40 can into that and spray. remove the screw driver and the grip turns and comes off right away, never ruined a grip like this. be careful not to insert the screw driver to much or you could put a hole in the grip.


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 2, 2015)

I savage mine with a psssst....of WD40.  Give'r a minute and ringo jingo lets play some bingo.


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 2, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> I take a flat head and slide it under the open end of the grip take then insert the straw of the wd40 can into that and spray. remove the screw driver and the grip turns and comes off right away, never ruined a grip like this. be careful not to insert the screw driver to much or you could put a hole in the grip.




 Right,Screwdrivers are for screws not plastic grips. Anybody remember "Primitive Pete" from Jr High shop class? I'll bet you know about ruining them from experience?,LOL!! Just havin' fun Man.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 16, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Exactly what I do.



Me too!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 16, 2019)

Pantmaker said:


> I savage mine with a psssst....of WD40.  Give'r a minute and ringo jingo lets play some bingo.



B4. bingo, jingo!! don't ya just love it!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 16, 2019)

fatbike said:


> Heat gun works the best, softens the power enough to crack the seal then twist, and sometimes a little help with even pressure of a crescent wrench. Never fails.
> 
> Never slip a thin screw driver to apply WF 40, you can split the grip....



Haven't split one yet. patience, my friend, patience.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 16, 2019)

WF -40? isn't that a tractor? ha!ha!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Mar 16, 2019)

That would be MF for Massey. Before they widened the main drag here we had a Massey dealer and then the Chevy dealer but with very little frontage left after the road work the building was occupied by a thrift that supports the local non-profit health clinic. You can get appliances, paint, kitchen and lighting fixtures, there's a Western shop in the side where they used to showcase cars as well.

PS I wouldn't let WD-40 near hubs etc. as it strips oils and such and can wreak havoc on your lubed parts.


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 31, 2019)

Crazy8 said:


> Insert toothpicks on each side of the grip insert hole.  Soapy hot water for about an hour.  Always works.



Blow them off with a air nozzle and of course a compressor.


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 31, 2019)

If we didn't have the CABE who would have known all this?


----------



## Sven (Apr 1, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> WF -40? isn't that a tractor? ha!ha!



Allison Chalmers WD-45. A fine machine



For grip removal, I use a small screwdriver to pry up it up a little and spray some sort of slippery stuff in there..WD40, Simple Green, soapy water.


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 3, 2019)

Hot water to soften, twist and they're off.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 3, 2019)

Hack saw or vise grips


----------



## TieDye (Apr 3, 2019)

PCHiggin said:


> Hack saw or vise grips



Oh wow!  Please don't use that method for vintage original grips.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Apr 3, 2019)

Hot water and some dish soap, or rubbing alcohol. Depends on the situation and how brittle the grips are





And a razor blade for all else


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 3, 2019)

Hammer and a chisel


----------



## BLWNMNY (Apr 4, 2019)

Utility knife...... and a flat screw driver. Sometimes a chisel.......


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Apr 5, 2019)

BLWNMNY said:


> Utility knife...... and a flat screw driver. Sometimes a chisel.......





+1


----------

